# What do you think this shrimp is???



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So what do you think this shrimp is?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

What no one wants to make a guess


----------



## Bigdaddyo (Jan 23, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> What no one wants to make a guess


I see a red tiger


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yep there is one Red Tiger in the pic, but what is the black/white shrimp???
the others are oebts all trying to get a piece of algae wafer from the ramshorn snails.

Black and white shrimp....???? Any guesses.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

i am a newb, so my guess is its a CBS or black king variant.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

CBS x Tiger?


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

me Grimlock King?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

You posted what it was on another forum so I won't answer.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes you are right I did, but some people never saw this one 

Its a hybrid Tibee. F2 generation.

BTOE x CRS= F1 crossed back to BTOE so this is F2 now.

Im going to outcross it now. 

I love the way it looks, just like a BKK but its not. Has a very shiny black
solid color with white underneath and nice white bands. F3 coming up.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

all these abreviations, i dont understand a single one of them except the CRS part....


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

BTOE is Black Tiger with Orange Eyes.
F1 means first generation and F2 is second generation.
Tibee is cross between Crystal Bee and Tiger shrimps


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

whatever it is, I like it


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

bettaforu said:


> BTOE is Black Tiger with Orange Eyes.
> F1 means first generation and F2 is second generation.
> Tibee is cross between Crystal Bee and Tiger shrimps


Wait, I though orange eye black tigers were known as OEBT....?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

NO, Oebt stands for Orange eyed BLUE Tigers...BTOE is the black version.
confusing I know, but once you have seen the difference in person you will know why they had to come up with another way to reference them.

The BTOE does not show any striping at all...it is virtually a darkest navy blue in color so it looks black, but the stripes across the back are so wide now that the top shell looks like a black overcoat (best way I can describe them)

here is a pic of each type (reference only)

OEBT comes in all shades of blue down to the palest which looks almost greyish in color often called a blonde (but its still a genetically blue shrimp)
you will always get a mix of these colors from the OEBT.










BTOE only comes in Black...it will always produce babies that are as dark as the parents because it has been genetically altered to do this.

The parents of mine are even blacker than the one pictured (which is for reference only)


----------

